# Forum More Stuff Debate & Technical Discussion  LPG Valves

## Bros

Today I went to my local Bunnings for a bottle of gas and I was given a cylinder with lcc27 valve. I thought it would be compatible with my POL fittings but I had difficulty tightening it up and took it back for a replacement. The woman said they are all being changed over.
My male fittings have an O ring for sealing on the taper and i was wondering if I have to remove this O ring to use the valve with my existing fittings. 
The attached images are not real clear on this.

----------


## cyclic

No idea. Have a read here.   https://www.bing.com/search?q=lcc27+...B0E3F7582C7DDA 
One section shows you can email questions.

----------


## Bedford

LCC27 | Gas Energy Australia

----------

